# Kaufberatung RAM für Ryzen 5900X



## Toppa (30. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane einen neuen Rechner und bleibe leider bei Frage hängen, welche RAM-Module ich mir am besten kaufen sollte.

Folgendes steht bereits fest:
- AMD Ryzen 9 5900X
- MSI MPG B550 Carbon Gaming WiFi
- RTX 3080 (PCIe 4.0)
- WD SN850 1TB M.2 NVMe SSD (PCIe 4.0)


Es sollen nun 32GB RAM hinzukommen.
Und da ich jetzt sowieso in neuen RAM investieren werde, würde ich gerne versuchen die höchste Performance zu erreichen (Hauptsächlich Gaming), mit möglichst geringem Aufwand.
Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung im RAM-OC, habe aber auch kein Problem mich dort exakt einzulesen und auszuprobieren, wenn es die bessere Lösung sein sollte. Am liebsten wäre mir jedoch eine einfache Lösung.
Das Budget spielt auch erst einmal eine untergeordnete Rolle. Trotzdem: Preis/Leistung sollte vernünftig sein.


Jetzt habe ich durch tagelange Recherchen diverse Dinge aufgeschnappt, die mich irritieren:

- IF 2000 möglich für Ryzen 5000
Da würde ich gerne hin. Ich befürchte das sollte irgendwie machbar sein?

- Insg. 4 Ranks bringen mehr Performance, als insg. 2 Ranks
Das bedeutet entweder 2x16GB Dual Rank Riegel, oder 4x 8GB Single Rank Riegel?

- Single Rank lässt sich leichter übertakten als Dual Rank Riegel
Wenn ich nun z.B. 3600er auf 4000 Mhz (wg. IF 2000) übertakten sollte, müssten es optimalerweise 4x8GB Single Rank sein?

- PCIe 4.0 (für GPU und M.2 SSD) soll auf PCIe3.0 heruntergestuft werden, wenn aufgrund RAM-OC die SOC-Spannung zu weit erhöht wird, bzw. das System wird unstabil/crasht wenn PCIe 4.0 GPU+M2 betrieben wird und zeitgleich die RAM-Riegel zu sehr am OC-Limit laufen würden.
Das möchte ich, falls es denn stimmen sollte, auf jeden Fall vermeiden!


Also,
soll ich nun 3600er RAM kaufen und manuell auf 4000Mhz übertakten? Kommt dann evtl. die PCIe 4.0-Problematik zum Vorschein wenn ich Pech habe?
Oder sollte ich direkt 4000er Riegel kaufen und XMP aktivieren (ggf. kostspieliger)? z.B. 2x16GB Dual Ranked, non-B-Die?
XMP-Profil auf jeden Fall vermeiden und auch bei 3600Mhz manuell einstellen?
Welche CL-Werte?
Muss ich zwingend auf die RAM-Kompatibilitätsliste des Mainboards achten? https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MPG-B550-GAMING-CARBON-WIFI#support-mem-21


Ich hoffen mir kann hier jemand einen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl verpassen 


Gruß
Toppa


----------



## MfDoom (30. Dezember 2020)

Die Kompatibilitätsliste brauchts du normalerweise nicht, kannst natürlich sicher gehen und danach kaufen. Habe ich noch nie gemacht.
Grundsätzlich solltest du XMP benutzen wenn du keine Lust hast zu basteln und dich in das Thema einzuarbeiten, denn Ram richtig einzustellen ist mit etwas Aufwand verbunden.

Ich würde daher empfehlen das du 4000er Ram kaufst, 2x16gb Riegel.
Denk dran das ab 1.1.2021 die Mehrwertseuer wieder steigt, das wird man bei Hardware deutlich merken


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. Dezember 2020)

Du machst dir zu viele Gedanken. 2000er IF ist ja auch nicht gerade garantiert. Ich würde also 3600er RAM (CL16), XMP laden und fertig is´. Wenn du dann noch Bock auf RAM Tuning hast, kannst ja immer noch schauen, ob du die Richtung 3733 MHz oder so mit guten Timings bekommst.


----------



## AlphaMale (30. Dezember 2020)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Du machst dir zu viele Gedanken. 2000er IF ist ja auch nicht gerade garantiert. Ich würde also 3600er RAM (CL16), XMP laden und fertig is´. Wenn du dann noch Bock auf RAM Tuning hast, kannst ja immer noch schauen, ob du die Richtung 3733 MHz oder so mit guten Timings bekommst.


Dem schliesse ich mich an. Auch wenn du dich gerne einlesen willst, zum Thema Ram OC...weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, das es am Anfang recht zeitaufwendig werden kann.
Diesen hier, hab ich mir ausgeguckt. Läuft mit XMP auf 3600 Mhz. Und wenn du magst, kannst du dem immer noch die Sporen geben.








						Crucial Ballistix RGB schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Crucial Ballistix RGB schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 3600MHz • Module: 2x 8GB • JEDEC: PC4-28800U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



(2x ausgewählt)


----------

